# ¿De qué viven las tiendas de chinos?



## Futuroscuro (25 Jul 2018)

Esta gente sigue con los bazares a pesar de que el mercado va cambiando y ellos siguen con tiendas enormes, llenas de productos y con una parte de stock que saben que nunca venderán, todo esto sin contar con que toda la familia vive de esa tienda. 

También veo que se están quedando todos los bares de las ciudades, para que la gente vaya contratan españoles pero no veo que sus bares tengan mucha afluencia de público.

¿De qué viven los chinos?


----------



## Furillo (25 Jul 2018)

Caso Emperador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Gao Ping blanqueaba 300 millones de euros anuales

Operación Emperador: Gao Ping tenía un búnker en BPA abierto las 24 horas para lavar dinero de su mafia

Gao Ping aporta 93 cheques para salir de prisión | España | EL MUNDO

Gao Ping abandona la cárcel de Villena y la Operación Emperador se queda en nada


----------



## FilibustHero (25 Jul 2018)

El género que venden los chinos tiene unos márgenes comerciales brutales. Y unas condiciones financieras alucinantes (puesto que se presten el dinero entre ellos, no acuden al banco ni muertos). Así que aunque no entre tanta gente como antes siguen ganando pasta.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (25 Jul 2018)

Eso que venden a 1 euro, lo compran a 10 cto y la mayor parte del stock es no perecedero.
No niego un porcentaje alto lo utilice para blanquear o para conseguir papeles pero realmente no necesitan unas ventas brutales para ser rentables.


----------



## Futuroscuro (25 Jul 2018)

Que están blanqueando lo tengo bastante claro, como comenta Furillo, hay muchos casos sonados que deja claro que es una práctica común, pero supongo que también tienen que tener cierta rentabilidad.

Si a ellos les funciona, quizá sería cuestión de encontrar productos chinos a esos precios y conseguir traerlos con los mismos costes y venderlos nosotros también. 

Eso me recuerda a las camisetas de Zara. Hace tres o cuatro años estuve hablando con el encargado de una tienda de Zara en una capital de provincia mediana, y me dijo que las camisetas tenían un coste de producción y puesta en tienda de unos 15 céntimos, y por eso sacaban tanto margen y si no las vendían las podían rebajar hasta precios de risa. 

A Inditex no se la puede copiar, o al menos es muy difícil, pero a los chinos se les podría investigar e intentar introducirse en la distribución de alguno de sus productos, no necesariamente bazares.


----------



## agroman (25 Jul 2018)

Los dos comentarios anteriores son totalmente ciertos. Practicamente todo el producto que llevan es importado de china, a precio que se hacen entre ellos y siempre sin bancos. 

Hay incluso unas teorias que dicen que hay una estrategia del Partido Comunista Chino de apoyar el emprendedorismo en paises extranjeros y asi ir creando una oligarquia china fuera de su país. Esta situacion ya se ve en paises con una inmigracion (ahora ya diaspora) tradicional china como son Filipinas, Singapur, Vietnam, Tailandia, Malasia, Indonesia... en donde las familias que controlan el cotarro son practicamente todas de origen chino.


----------



## liborio (25 Jul 2018)

.
Hay un libro que aclara muchas cosas sobre los chinos:

¿*Adonde van los chinos cuando mueren*?
_Angel villarino - 2012 _

El libro está por Internet y es muy interesante.
Se intuyen las cosas dichas aqui sobre los chinos y con la ayuda del libro se pueden ampliar y aclarar muchas otras.

Lo único que puedo decir, gracias al libro, es que la forma de ser de los chinos está muy condicionada por la historia.
*Su vida de trabajo y ahorro esta encaminada a acumular, tener y ahorrar dinero para la vejez, cuando les llegue, y asi poder disfrutar de una vejez "feliz". *
*Sería curioso saber la cantidad de chinos que hay en España, los que cotizan a la Seguridad Social, pagan Hacienda, el IVA, etc. *

Creo intuir, gracias a libro, que si la poblacion china estimada en 2016 era algo más de 1403 Millones de personas. *Presupongo que los productos y alimentos de calidad que importan son para los chinos ricos*, optimisticamente uno 140 Millones. _El pueblo come lo que le echen, lo que produzca o pueda. _

Alguna cosa se me queda en el tintero... Solo recordaros su vida de ahorro para la vejez... Y esto puede abrir los ojos a muchas personas cuando ven algún programa en el que un "Chinito" o "Chinita", casi sin estudios, que abre un restaurante sin tener ni puta idea, *Chicote dixit*.
*¡Dar por seguro que son los ahorros de toda la vida de la madre y/o del padre!*

*Ah...* ¡El libro, que es del año 2012, dice que los chinos tienen miedo de tener la doble nacionalidad. No sé si es que China no acepta la doble nacionalidad de sus ciudadanos. Incluso creo que ellos mismos tienen miedo de tener la doble nacionalidad. *Dado que España no pone trabas a ello, cuando estén en china o con personas chinas, pueden decir sn mentir que ellos son ciudadanos chinos*.! 
La verdad no sé si es la eduacación o si es la bondad y la tripa de Buda, la que les hace ser así o tener una mentalidad tan peculiar. 

.


----------



## Futuroscuro (25 Jul 2018)

No todos tienen un tamaño como el de la foto pero sí hay muchos y en la misma ciudad de esta dimensiones. Para mantener un local así no se puede hacer con 1500€, ni con 15000€, un local así lleno de productos tiene que tener ventas continuas al estilo Carrefour o Media Markt, y hay que contar con que los productos tienen precios de risa aunque tengan mucho margen. ¿Cuánto cuesta el más caro? ¿20€? 

500 ventas/día x 3€/venta= 1500€ día x 6 días abierto por semana= 9000€ x 4 semanas al mes= 36000€

9000€/mes por local de 1186m2 en Madrid

Dudo que tengan 500 ventas al día y que entre todas las ventas tengan una media de 3€, a eso le quitamos el coste del producto, sueldos, seguros, luz, agua, mantenimiento, impuestos, etc. No me salen las cuentas ni haciéndolas por encima. Por cierto, los locales incluso peor porque aún tienen menos clientes por tener en teoría menos oferta de productos.


----------



## Sanctis (25 Jul 2018)

Creo que estáis equivocados.

16 horas trabajando. Trabajo, duermo, y trabajo. Facturo las 16 horas que vivo. A los domingos que les den por culo. Trabajo trabajo trabajo.

Que lo que vendo vale un euro, o dos, o tres, o cinco? Ya, pero compro toneladas pagando el 15% de ese euro, dos o tres o cinco.

Los bares y las tiendas de comida son suyas porque el español medio se ha aburguesado.

La generación que debería estar comerciando ha estudiado una carrera de letras que no vale una mierda, es perroflauta, ahora mismo está de viaje en Tailandia "tratando de conocerse a sí mismo", con 35 años, y quizá en diez se plantea tener hijos. Aunque hoy tiene una gran preocupación: hay una especie de avestruz que está en peligro de extinción, tío, y esto es muy importante.

Y quién no es eso es un nini, y quién no piensa en ser funcionario, y quien no se entretiene con cualquier otra parida.

La histórica clase media, el tendero, el señor de los ultramarinos, el dueño del restaurante... esa figura, ya no es española porque el sistema nos ha querido sustituir por amarillos.

Yo ahora mismo estoy en Josep Tarradellas con Berlín. Un barrio no terriblemente rico pero más acomodado que otra cosa. Entre clase media y gente de pasta.

Los chinos tienen los comercios. Vosotros sabéis lo que es tener una tienda de comida, productos higienicos, pan, jabón, etc? Aquí, en donde yo estoy ahora mismo. Cosas que todos compran porque se necesitan. Es una fuente de ingresos que te cagas. Antiguamente el pequeño burgués hacia eso. 

Hoy ningún español joven piensa en tal cosa. Piensa en paridas. Estamos mentalmente desactivados. Y les dejamos los caramelos a esta gente. Se lo regalamos. "Toma chino, te dejo las llaves de los comercios, para que te compres un piso de 100 metros. Disfrútalo. Yo ahora te tengo que dejar, que voy a una mani para que los refugiados vengan en más cantidad y lo más rápidamente posible".

Y el chino claro "chi chi, tu il tu il, yo quedar aquí vendiendo y llenandome de dinelo".

Tenéis que analizar la situación con mayor profundidad y advirtiendo la transformación social que hemos sufrido para dar respuesta a estos temas. 

Ellos están aquí haciendo lo que hacen porque nosotros hemos muerto interiormente. En realidad nos han matado interiormente, para que estos vinieran a sustituirnos con sus fuerzas, su hambre, sus pocas quejas y tonterías, su poco humanismo y su mentalidad de trabajo, trabajo, trabajo, hacer dinero dinero y dinero, callar y no molestar.


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Jul 2018)

Mi madre se lleva bien con los chinos de un Bazar y no les va nada mal. El local es suyo, el piso que tienen cerca es suyo también. Todo pagado ya, nada de hipotecas. Por lo que ahí no tienen gastos como el españolito medio.

No les va mal porque tienen pensado abrir otro bazar.


----------



## Ankou (25 Jul 2018)

Sistema financiero propio, muchas horas, algo de blanqueo y margen enorme, así de fácil.


----------



## Knausgård (25 Jul 2018)

Ganarán, o blanquearán, mucha pasta, pero llevan una vida de mierda. Siempre me hizo gracia eso de ahorrar para cuando seas viejo, como si todos fuéramos a llegar a viejos, o a llegar en condiciones.


----------



## Futuroscuro (25 Jul 2018)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Sistema financiero propio, muchas horas, algo de blanqueo y margen enorme, así de fácil.



Fácil, fácil, no sé, si fuera tan fácil estaríamos imitándoles. Yo para otra persona no trabajo 16 horas al día porque aún haciéndolo no ganaría ni para pipas, pero para mí sí lo haría, pero la pregunta es cómo hacerlo sin tener esa red social china que se preste dinero entre ellos.


----------



## Von Riné (25 Jul 2018)

No se otros sitios, pero los chinos de mi barrio si venden y tienen suficiente clientela para mantenerse solos. 

En cambio, en los pueblos aún es raro ver a los chinos, esas tiendas aun las llevan españoles.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (25 Jul 2018)

De los sueldos de mierda de los españoles.De las ventajas fiscales que les dan los políticos españoles.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Jul 2018)

Os podrá molestar que ocupen actividades laborales que gentilmente el españoleitor ha dejado atrás pero de largo la comunidad china es la inmigración menos problemática y más útil.

Yo cambiaba sin dudarlo un segundo a todos los Wilsons, Mustafás y Mutombos por chinos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (25 Jul 2018)

-------------------


----------



## liborio (25 Jul 2018)

.
Sí. *Los chinos podrían tener mucho futuro en Españ, si... *

- España fuera o tuviera un nivel cultural, social y económico igual al de China. Son más listos y dominan en países asiáticos de igual o inferior nivel económico al suyo. En EEUU son una herramienta y una escusa publicitaria y de marketing de la comida basura china. Entre basura y basura, mejor comida basura Typical y Made in USA. Aunque los alimentos basura son cultivados y producidos en EEUU. No creo que les dejen importar alimentos culivados en China. 
Fijaros en las series y trillers americanos de la TV.

- La franquicia *Ddia*, que cotiza en bolsa, sigue con la política de traspasar/vender todas sus más de 1300 franquicias a particulares obligando les a comprar a los proveedores a comprar a precios que la cotizada en bolsa diga. *Pero, como están los alemanes de Lídl y otros... que controlan algo la caducidad de la comida...* (Lo de la calidad, habría que verlo)

- Sí pensarán que están vendiendo a españoles, no a chinos. Todo embutido de cerdo. Y eso se refiere a todo: Confección. Pantalones chinos para trípones tipo Buda. Adornos tontos chinos y no genéricos para cualquier país del mundo.
En bares chinos o restaurantes... Sacar trocitos de carne de las sobras, comprar todo congelado, el cerdo les gusta mucho y más ahora que los pobres catalanes se lo dan casi gratis. Comer calamares congelados recubiertos de harina y que te los sirvan cuando la parte exterior sea amarilla y dorada. 
Hay gente que puede comer "sano " en un bar chino y descubrir que hay cosas que creyendolas normales, no lo son. La escusa clásica es "el cuerpo lo digiere todo", pero hay otra... Hay virus y bacterias que pueden vivir y desarrollarse en tu cuerpo años después. Ojo que no se refiere a la vejez.
¿Quién enseña o ha enseñado a los chinos a cocinar "aperitivos o comida española?
Eso sí.¡Qué dulces son los chinos!
- Ni se te ocurra sugerirles nada, lo más seguro es que te insulte en su lengua, qué vas a decirles tú, si ellos además de su cultura milenaria tienen su tripón Buda. ¡Vete tu a saber a quién tienen por encima!

-Lo de que los chinos se extiendan por los pueblos de España, puede ser verdad, pero lo más seguro es que sea en pueblos con cruce de carreteras. Cerca o prácticamente en el mismo cruce, de la misma forma que suelen poner sus negocios en esquinas y cruces de calles.

Y. *Continuará*...


----------



## palodearia (25 Jul 2018)

En cualquier PAU / barrio nuevo las 2-3 primeras tiendas son tiendas de conveniencia de chinos. Luego suele llegar una farmacia (lo que tardan en conseguir permisos) y una peluquería y al tiempo el primer bar. Y 2-3 años más tarde, según va creciendo el PAU y alcanza un tamaño mínimo es cuando a alguien de Mercadona/lidl/Aldi/Alimerka... se le ocurre plantar un supermercado en el barrio.

Es decir que durante 3 años los tipos han tenido la exclusividad en la venta de pan (malísimo, pero es pan), refrescos, helados, golosinas, frutería (muy mala calidad), precocinados, cuadernos, bolis... incluso las birras que se toman los tipos de las obras según van acabando los nuevos pisos del PAU...

Además la mayoría se hincha a vender muchas pijadas de ferretería que la gente necesita al llegar nueva a sus pisos y no quiere pillar el coche para ir a comprar a otro lado, y que son las que luego se quedan amontonando estanterías cuando ya no hay pisos nuevos (pero a la que sacaron un margen brutal)

No hace falta buscar explicaciones mágicas, curran más que nadie y están ahí en el momento adecuado... Si encima le sumas que los préstamos suelen hacerlos entre familiares y sin intereses....

Por otro lado en el Sur de Madrid (De Villaverde a Cobo Calleja) muchas guarderías privadas y colegios privados ahora mismo tienen como objetivo a captar a los chinos más acomodados, ya que son los que están dispuestos a dejarse pasta en la educación de los críos y en que se los cuiden con horas de actividades extra, mientras ellos echan horas currando.


----------



## Pall0t (25 Jul 2018)

A mi lo que me flipa es que la mayoria tiene vivienda en el mismo edificio donde tienen el negocio, o sino, muy muy cerca.

Son listos estos amalillos.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Jul 2018)

Sanctis dijo:


> Creo que estáis equivocados.
> 
> 16 horas trabajando. Trabajo, duermo, y trabajo. Facturo las 16 horas que vivo. A los domingos que les den por culo. Trabajo trabajo trabajo.
> 
> ...



Que alguien esculpa en mármol este post.

Gracias.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 18:30 ----------




Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> De los sueldos de mierda de los españoles.De las ventajas fiscales que les dan los políticos españoles.



digame solo una ventaja, y documéntela. No hay ventaja ninguna, créame. Mi mujer es china y no hay nada.


----------



## Iron IQ (25 Jul 2018)

En mi ciudad, de la zona metropolitana de Barcelona pero de segunda linea, hay 6 coches Tesla. 5 son de los chinos.


----------



## Cormac (25 Jul 2018)

Añadiría también que un chino no tiene muchas mas opciones que montarse una tienda. Ya sea de alimentación, hostelería, ropa, bazares, etc...
Su problema evidente con el idioma es una barrera que les impide trabajar en multitud de cosas.
Aunque su beneficio neto sea 600 euros, es lo que hay.


----------



## Iron IQ (25 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Añadiría también que un chino no tiene muchas mas opciones que montarse una tienda. Ya sea de alimentación, hostelería, ropa, bazares, etc...
> Su problema evidente con el idioma es una barrera que les impide trabajar en multitud de cosas.
> Aunque su beneficio neto sea 600 euros, es lo que hay.



En Suiza (en la fabrica de motores Sulzer-Wärtsilä de Winterthur) pocos españoles hay, los mejores trabajadores y técnicos son de China, traídos de las fabricas del grupo.
Les pagan muy bien, son cocientes del valor que tienen y que pueden ir a cualquier empresa de mecanizados con sus CVs.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (25 Jul 2018)

Churru dijo:


> Ok a lo de los márgenes brutales, pero es que hay tiendas que no entra ni dios, a lo sumo tendrán unas compras de pongamos siendo generosos 50€ diarios, 1500 pavos de ingreso de media al mes a los que tienes que restar el alquiler del local, la luz, etc, es que no cuadra por ningún sitio...
> 
> Si bien es cierto que algún bazar chino se pueda llegar a petar los findes, quizá estos casos si cuadre algo, pero en la gran mayoría es muy sospechoso.



Yo creo que he visto cerrar 2 o 3 bazares y 1 restaurante chino. Tampoco nos creemos que nunca cierran uno aunque no vaya nadie. Hay chinos que van muy bien y otros que no. 

También hay cientos de comercios regentados por españoles que parece que nunca ganan y hay siguen. Ahora acabo de pasar por una librería que abrió hace 2 años y nunca he visto a nadie dentro. ¿De que viven? Pues igual el local es suyo, estaban cansados de gestionar el alquiler y la mujer quiso montar algo. 
Los chinos con llevar una vida austera y ahorrar algo al mes son felices.


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Jul 2018)

En mi barrio hay un restaurante chino que es totalmente de traca. SIEMPRE está vacio, o como mucho dos mesas ocupadas de unas 15 en total. Tienen una motillo que reparte a domicilio, pero igual, casi siempre aparcada. Lo mas que curran debe ser cuando hacen tickets a cascoporro en la caja registradora. Y digo que es de traca porque al menos podían disimular mas y poner el local en una calle mas concurrida, con algo mas de clientela, hacer un poco el paripé y no dar tanto el cante. También hay otra regentada por chinos en un centro comercial, esta es aun mas cantosa, una superficie de la ostia, venden ropa deportiva de gama alta, y lo mismo, SIEMPRE VACIA :: , con tres o cuatro empleados dando vueltas.


----------



## NCB (25 Jul 2018)

Joder pues de blanqueo de dinero.

En la población donde resido hay una cantidad de bazares enorme, desde pequeños tipo tiendas de barrio en los que tienen la mitad de las luces apagadas para gastar menos luz, hasta naves enormes con miles y miles de productos.

Algunas de ellas, prácticamente desiertas de clientes. Y ahí siguen, sin cerrar.

Es evidente, están blanqueando a espuertas.

Y lo de "se prestan entre ellos"... jajajaja

Pues como si vais vosotros y le pedís dinero a un traficante. Os estaréis prestando "entre vosotros".


----------



## Enterao (25 Jul 2018)

como dice el dicho popular "los chinos nos comen" , se junta su astucia con nuestra desidia ..


----------



## semper paratus (25 Jul 2018)

Solidaridad étnica. 

Más lo que ha explicado Sanctus.


----------



## Desesperanzado (26 Jul 2018)

La mentalidad china es diferente. Ellos ahorran dinero durante toda su vida.

Y las familias se lo van pasando unos a otros.

Los padres pueden ahorrar durante toda su vida. Para que el hijo pueda comprar un local en España, sin préstamos, por ejemplo.

Y ahí ya se ahorra el alquiler.

Es otra mentalidad.

Ustedes no lo entienden porque los españoles no tienen esa mentalidad de ahorro, de dejar nada para los hijos, etc.

El español le dice al hijo: "estudia una carrera, colócate bien, gana dinero, etc."

Prefiere gastar el dinero mientras puede y que la próxima generación ganen su propio dinero y hagan lo mismo.


Es simplemente otra mentalidad.

El chino tiene previsión de futuro, mentalidad emprendedora, inteligencia financiera, y preocupación por lo suyos.

El español tiene mentalidad de vivir el momento, miedo a todo lo que sea emprender o ser creativo, solo sabe derrochar y comprarse el Iphone 120 y respecto a sus hijos: _"que estudien y sean alguien"._


----------



## iaGulin (26 Jul 2018)

Desde la barra del bar creo que la mayoría no pagaran alquiler o se lo devolverán de alguna manera. De alguna forma tendrán que beneficiarse los chinos de tener gran parte de nuestra deuda.


----------



## Papadelta (26 Jul 2018)

Alguien ha visto alguna vez a un chino en coche?


----------



## kenny220 (26 Jul 2018)

varias teorias.

- los fabricantes en china les mandan la mercancia a coste casi nulo, para evitar que el dinero entre en el sistema chino. Una vez la mercancia es españa,se paga su precio. Es imposible abrir un chino con el stock que tienen a precio normal si tienes que pagar a 30,60,etc. luego el tema es sacar la pasta para el fabricante. O es que pensais que los chinos que pillan sacando cash en el aeropuerto son los ahorros del abuelo.

- son blanqueos. ingresan pasta por otro tipo de actividades ilícitas, y necesitan de un fabricante de "ingresos legales". No entra nadie, pero la caja diaria es de 3.000€, pagas el iva, y sociedades y ale, balqueado, y si lo inviertes en pisos, naves,etc te lo desgravas y terminas no pagando ni iva ni sociedades.


----------



## Futuroscuro (26 Jul 2018)

kenny220 dijo:


> varias teorias.
> 
> - los fabricantes en china les mandan la mercancia a coste casi nulo, para evitar que el dinero entre en el sistema chino. Una vez la mercancia es españa,se paga su precio. Es imposible abrir un chino con el stock que tienen a precio normal si tienes que pagar a 30,60,etc. luego el tema es sacar la pasta para el fabricante. O es que pensais que los chinos que pillan sacando cash en el aeropuerto son los ahorros del abuelo.
> 
> - son blanqueos. ingresan pasta por otro tipo de actividades ilícitas, y necesitan de un fabricante de "ingresos legales". No entra nadie, pero la caja diaria es de 3.000€, pagas el iva, y sociedades y ale, balqueado, y si lo inviertes en pisos, naves,etc te lo desgravas y terminas no pagando ni iva ni sociedades.



Aún admitiendo que tenemos una de las administraciones más corruptas del planeta, un sistema tan delictivo como este que describes haría saltar las alarmas de todo el mundo y tarde o temprano tendrían que haber intervenido ¿no?

---------- Post added 26-jul-2018 at 11:11 ----------




Desesperanzado dijo:


> La mentalidad china es diferente. Ellos ahorran dinero durante toda su vida.
> 
> Y las familias se lo van pasando unos a otros.
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo todos, pero también hay que admitir que el día que nos morimos los españoles, tenemos un balance mucho más positivo que el de los chinos, que siempre han llevado unas vidas muy duras.


----------



## Francaco (26 Jul 2018)

Yo os cuento un caso que vi con mis propios ojos.

Mi primer trabajo fue en un despacho de economistas, asesores fiscales, abogados y contables, una gestoría pero más grande.

Y llego un caso de un cliente chino. Este cliente chino le habían ingresado en sus cuentas bancarias sin justificación alrededor de 2 millones de euros (la empresa tenía ingresos, pero más normales, no millones)

La AEAT les solicito información y el listado de facturas para justificar ese ingreso, y la primera gestoría del chino no contesto al requerimiento de información.

Posteriormente, la AEAT al no poder constatar ese ingreso le habría diligencias. Le hicieron una estimación, y aquí viene lo bueno. La AEAT en vez de preguntarle de donde saco los 2 millones de euros, le hizo una estimación del IVA que no había ingresado. Asi que en los papeples ponía basicamente, que de esos 2 millones de euros, había parte de IVA repercutido que no había liquidado y que pagase.

No se como quedo el asunto, pero por lo visto, mi antigua gestoria le dijo que pagase, que le faltaba poco para llegar al limite de delito fiscal.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (26 Jul 2018)

agroman dijo:


> Los dos comentarios anteriores son totalmente ciertos. Practicamente todo el producto que llevan es importado de china, a precio que se hacen entre ellos y siempre sin bancos.
> 
> Hay incluso unas teorias que dicen que hay una estrategia del Partido Comunista Chino de apoyar el emprendedorismo en paises extranjeros y asi ir creando una oligarquia china fuera de su país. Esta situacion ya se ve en paises con una inmigracion (ahora ya diaspora) tradicional china como son Filipinas, Singapur, Vietnam, Tailandia, Malasia, Indonesia... en donde las familias que controlan el cotarro son practicamente todas de origen chino.



Bingo!

Yo he visto restaurantes chinos sospechosamente vacíos durante lustros.

Aparte de eso, los bazares enormes que a veces tienen, con cientos de metros cuadrados atiborrados de stock, a ver de dónde ha salido la financiación para todo eso, así, de repente.

Detrás de esos chinitos que ni saben hablar español hay un Gobierno con planes a 50 años vista.


----------



## Michael_Knight (26 Jul 2018)

Entregando sus vidas y las de sus hijos al negocio los 365 días del año 14 horas diarias, y por el blanqueo, claro.


----------



## Freestate (26 Jul 2018)

A ver, yo tengo información de primera mano. Si os lo creeis o no ya es cuenta vuestra. Puedo hablar de varios tipos de negocio.
La tipica tienda de chinos de baratijas o cacharritos tecnologicos vive de que tienen un margen bestial, son productos que llegan a un coste bajisimo y que no pagan aranceles y luego se venden a precios de aqui. En el mejor de los casos, en el puerto se revisa 1 contenedor de cada 8 que entran (EN EL MEJOR), nunca se revisaran todos puesto que un puerto ha de ser agil y rapido, sino los barcos se van a otro. Una funda de movil o un cable usb ellos lo compran por centimos,0.10 la funda, 0,40 el cable y luego aqui lo venden por 6 pavos. Con esos margenes el esquema de muchos es hacer un pedido bestia para empezar su primer negocio, rollo 20.000 euros o 30.000 euros que luego en venta pueden ser convertidos en cuatro veces o incluso 5 su valor. Piden dinero prestado a la familia o a algun benefactor (y aqui entra el tema lavado de dinero, mafias). Con esos margenes en poquisimo tiempo saltan a otro negocio, y suma y sigue. Con credito facil con la ayuda de familiares o blanqueos varios y currando mil horas suben rapidamente. En algunos casos como tiendas de chucherias o restaurantes el blanqueo es bestia, pero eso no es algo que hayan descubierto ellos, en los restaurantes grandes y discotecas se lleva blanqueando pasta desde tiempos inmemoriales por los espanoles asi que ninguna novedad, puedes hacer lo que te salga de los cojones con el aforo del local, la unica referencia real son lo que compras, wisky, ternera, patatas, y luego puedes apuntar lo que te salga de las narices. Como demuestra un inspector que ese restaurante o discoteca no ha tenido esos dias la clientela que se pone en facturacion? Argumentando que una botella de wiski da para x cubatas y ni uno mas ni menos? O que hay muchos menus apuntados en un restaurante que los vecinos dicen que siempre esta vacio? Se queda el inspector ahi metido todo el dia durante un mes en plan secreta? Y lo de los empleados gratis es de siempre, suele estar dado de alta el dueño, el resto familia que echa una mano estando dados de alta con otro negocio, o que simplemente pasaban por alli, que van a estar currando señor inspector, es mi hija que ha venido a coger el almuerzo (este argumento es el que dio mi conocida cuando hicieron inspeccion en el restaurante de su padre)


----------



## Teniente_Dan (26 Jul 2018)

Freestate dijo:


> A ver, yo tengo información de primera mano. Si os lo creeis o no ya es cuenta vuestra. Puedo hablar de varios tipos de negocio.



Todo correcto.

Sólo añadir que en Madrid en una torre cerca de Colón (es decir, buena zona), se instaló el ICBC (Industrial & Commercial Bank of China), ahora ya no está allí, estuvo por medio en todo el lío de Gao Ping.

Lógicamente tienen su propio sistema financiero, para no dar cuentas a nadie más que a su Gobierno, que por supuesto está interesado en fomentar la influencia china en sectores de actividad y mercados extranjeros. ¿cuántos chinos van a pedir un préstamo al Santander para montar su negocio?


----------



## liborio (26 Jul 2018)

.
Ja... Ja... Ya. Me ha hecho gracia el comentario que dice:
*Que alguien esculpa en mármol este post.*

¿Chinos propietarios? - Raro, raro, por lo general será de alquiler, su sueño es volver ricos a china cuando sean viejos para disfrutar "su vejez". 

La gracia es que me ha recordado el típico discurso religioso y político, una parábola que dirían algunos.
Suelen machacarnos repetidamente con la palabra tú, tú, tú... 
No veáis que discurso más bonitos les salen, chorradas que muchos personas tenemos interiorizada desde niños, cuando íbamos con nuestros padres a misa, al mitin, al discurso del líder, al fútbol y a cualquier otro espectáculo o ceremonia de masas.
Eso sí, normalmente al final, es cuando hablan de nosotros incluyéndose ellos mismos. Pero tiene truco, si lo hacen es precisamente cuando piden salud moral y ética, cuando piden caridad, dinero y amor, para posteriormente invitar a los rezos de su religión o al canto de algún himno de su tribu o partido político.

No veo en este tipo de discursos ninguna solución concreta en este tema de trabajo de chinos.
– ¿Dónde almacenaría un emprendedor español de ciudad los miles de artículos que compraría a los chinos, para hacer que su negocio sea rentable y no le cueste más el almacenamiento que los productos que compra?
– ¿Tienen los chinos su propia Red de distribución por toda España?
– ¿Para qué creéis que sirven los grandes centros al por mayor chinos. Ejemplo: Cabo Calleja?
– ¿Cómo sacan los chinos el carnet de manipulación de alimentos?
– ¿Sabe un emprendedor español o un chino hacer, o si puede hacer, una tortilla española con cebolla, sin cebolla, etc. Sabe las prohibiciones de Sanidad sobre ciertos productos?

En fin. ¿Saben algunos españoles quien ha conseguido que en los comedores de los distintos Hospitales públicos, ministerios y otras instituciones españolas, la comida sea igual a la comida de un Asilo, Cárcel, Residencia de mayores, etc. Hasta conseguir que la cocina propia hecha en casa por el cocinero más torpe sea más sana que la de estos *comedores* y/o *abrevaderos*? 
En voz baja, me dicen que *los altos cargos y los miembros y miembras del Gobierno de Turno*.

– Hola buenos días, que equipo detector más nuevo, ahora habrá que pasar por el arco. Vengo a tomar un café en el bar de este Ministerio.
– Lo siento el bar-comedor es solo para usuarios de este Ministerio o Consejería Autonómica. Si es de otro Ministerio o de la calle puede darnos su carnet, apuntamos su visita y… (Puede decir que visita a su amigo Manolo el del bar, pero nuestra empresa privada de seguridad de este ministerio y el ministerio lo han acordado así, según el número de visitas, pues… 
(Os acordáis: La culpa es de ETA. ¡La cantidad de cabinas detectoras de metales de 2º mano de todo el mundo que metieron en casi todos los Ministerios. Lo que se forraron algunos!)


==============================================
_Ejemplo de algo que he escrito en otro tema:_
*Yo sólo quiero unos chinos coloridos y económicos.
¿Por qué es tan difícil?*

Imposible, prácticamente imposible.
Los pantalones chinos están hechos para personas que midan menos de 1,70 metros. O lo que es lo mismo: Para tripones bajitos tipo Buda.
Buda es el símbolo de la felicidad y todo lo demás. Tiene mucha gracia la mentalidad china cuando se asocia a su estilo de supervivencia:
Aman al *vago, tripón y feliz Buda*, pero al mismo tiempo se ríen de las personas gordas. A la vejez, ya llegará, se hartarán y amarán a *Confucio*.
El instinto de supervivencia asiático es así. Presuponen, y tienen mucha razón, que una sola persona gorda gasta y consume el equivalente a la comida de dos personas.

Aparte de lo anterior, *no se sí es debido a las máquinas de segunda mano que importaron de EEUU. Tampoco sé el por qué los vaqueros de marca tienen 5 cm más de altura y llegan a la altura del ombligo.*
(Diseñados para personas de todas las edades, y por los que las marcas pagan lo mismo)

En fin... *Que comprar unos pantalones chinos es criminal.*
Si te los pones solo en verano, al ser cortos, pasado un tiempo puede que tu tripa baje y te notes gordo, al igual que el vago, tripón y feliz Buda.
Esto quiere decir que si se usan pantalones vaqueros chinos en verano, lo más seguro es que los pantalones de vestir que usas durante los demás meses, puede que no te valgan.
*Tu tripa bajará o ha bajado debido a que el cinturón queda 5 cm por debajo de tu ombligo, cosa que no pasa con los pantalones de vestir.*

.


----------



## Futuroscuro (26 Jul 2018)

liborio dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece un mensaje del forero Jesùs lo dijo.


----------



## liborio (26 Jul 2018)

.
_Iniciado por *Futuroscuro*_



> Parece un mensaje del forero Jesùs lo dijo.



Podría ser, pero no lo es.
Lo curioso del caso es que lo que digo sobre el discurso *político - religioso*, es aplicable e imitado por más del 66% de las personas que vivimos en España. Yo, tú, el ella, nosotros, nosotras, vosotros, vosotras ellos y ellas.

Un porcentaje muy, pero que muy optimista. Un discurso que, empezando por mí, suelo y solemos practicar de forma inconsciente.
Menudo lio y comedura de coco veremos si analizamos otros temas y colectivos:
Feministas, Veganos, Vegetarianos, Fútbol, Juegos, Juegos de apuestas "deportivas", Defensores de los animales, ONG's, ... 

¡*No veas la cantidad de generaciones y generaciones de este mundo a las que se les ha aplicado y aplican este tipo de lavado de cerebro*!

.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2018)

es blanqueo sin la menor duda. Recuerdo que ocuparon las tiendas de revelado en una hora , justo cuando ese modelo de negocio estaba a punto de desaparecer, pero probablemente lavaron millones de euros.


----------



## samaruc (26 Jul 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Si a ellos les funciona, quizá sería cuestión de encontrar productos chinos a esos precios y conseguir traerlos con los mismos costes y venderlos nosotros también.



(Disclaimer: No me he leído el resto del hilo a partir de aquí y no sé si alguien habrá hecho su aportación en un sentido similar)

No sé si perteneces a la generación langosta, a la beibibumer, a la X (la mía según los estudiosos del tema), a la Y o a la millenial o la que se inventen.

Aclarado el tema generacional cuando el menda era veinteañero corto empezaron a proliferar las tiendas Todo a 100 (antecesoras de los actuales bazares chinos, en mi época un bazar era un sitio donde ibas a comprar cosas como transistores, teléfonos fijos supletorios, Spectrums y cosas así) a base de mierdas chinas. 

En tan temprana edad ya aventuré (al comprobar el 100% de la mercancía llevaba impreso el made in China) el día los chinos les dé por vender directamente la mercancía que ofrecen todas estas tiendas regentadas por autoctónos se van a ir a la mierda. 

Profecía autocumplida, hoyga. Fue entrar el €, perder el misticismo del Todo a 100 (pesetas, por si me lee algún millenial de esos) y llevarse a cabo la _gran sustitución_. 

A partir del 2002 las Tiendas a 100 empezaron a desaparecer (sustituidas por bazares chinos) a una velocidad muy superior a la de los videoclubs.

En mi fuero interno sigo creyendo que fue por un motivo muy diferente al de los videoclubs, o sea no tanto por el acceso a los contenidos por otras vías menos onerosas como por el cambio de una divisa débil (la peseta) por otra fuerte (el euro)

Wé. Todo este rollo viene a cuento con la única finalidad de advertir la ventana de oportunidad de hacer negocio con mierdas chinas aprovechando el bestial margen comercial se ha cerrado. Qué has hecho tarde, vaya. Hace unos 20/30 años te hubieras forrado el riñón. Hogaño...


----------



## liborio (26 Jul 2018)

*Bueno, bueno... Parece que nos estamos metiendo mucho con los chinos.*

En todo el mundo hay personas malas, peores y pésimas. Veamos el siguiente análisis estadístico.

Personas chinas, más que malisimas y peorísimas, *pesimísimas* entre sus más de 1400 Millones de habitantes:

1 entre 1 millón ..... 140 personas
1 entre mil ............ 1400000 (1 Millón cuatrocientas mil personas)
1 entre 100 ........... 14 Millones de personas.


Mejor dejarlo y dedicarnos a relajarnos con música. 
¿*Habéis oído el delicioso canto limpio y puro de mujeres chinas*?
Sería delicioso el oír algunas clásicas canciones españolas en lenguaje chino:


*Amapolas*, madre.
*Amapolas* quiero.
*Amapolas*, madre.
¡Qué dan dinero!

Al coger *amapolas*,
madre, me perdí. 
¡Caras *amapolas*
fueron para mí! 

Luego podríamos seguir con el * cante jondo y gitano*, romani o *romanescu*, que es algo así como *más o menos ronco o anisado y dulce*:

Gitana, gitana.
Deja que te diga la *buenaventura*.
...
Porqué... sé que estas enamorada.
...



_Lo bonito que sería oír esta canción en chino:_

*Soledad*
Emilio José - 1973

Soledad, es tan tierna como la *amapola*
que vivió siempre en el trigo sola
Sin necesidad de nadie, ay mi Soledad

Soledad, es criatura primorosa
que no sabe que es hermosa
Ni sabe de amor ni engaños, ay mi soledad

Soledad, vive como otra cualquiera
En la aldea donde naciera
Lava, cose, llora y rie, ay mi soledad

Pero yo la quiero así distinta
Porque es sincera
Es natural como el agua que llega
Corriendo alegre desde el manantial

Pero yo la quiero así distinta
Porque es sincera
Es natural como el agua que llega
Corriendo alegre desde el manantial
No sabiendo ni a donde va
Que feliz vive mi soledad

Soledad, es tan bella como una paloma
Y tan clara como el sol que asoma
Por entre los matorrales, ay mi soledad

Soledad, es criatura primorosa
Que no sabe que es hermosa
Ni sabe de amor, ni engaños, ay mi soledad

Soledad vive como otra cualquiera
En la aldea donde naciera
Lava, cose, llora y rie, ay mi soledad

Pero yo la quiero así distinta
Porque es sincera
Es natural como el agua que llega
Corriendo alegre desde el manantial

Pero yo la quiero así distinta
Porque es sincera
Es natural como el agua que llega
Corriendo alegre desde el manatial
No sabiendo ni a donde va
Que feliz vive mi soledad

.


----------



## kenny220 (26 Jul 2018)

samaruc dijo:


> (Disclaimer: No me he leído el resto del hilo a partir de aquí y no sé si alguien habrá hecho su aportación en un sentido similar)
> 
> No sé si perteneces a la generación langosta, a la beibibumer, a la X (la mía según los estudiosos del tema), a la Y o a la millenial o la que se inventen.
> 
> ...



tambiñen viene por el cambio de concepto de la gente. mejor mierdas chinas, baratas aunque tenga que cambiarlas al poco, ya sea en ropa,herramientas, calzado (se acuerdan de las botas que quemaban los pies a las señoras?), etc,etc,etc

tengo aún el taladro que usaba mi abuelo, y funciona igual. De taladros modernos ya no recuerdo el nº de los usados y deshechados por roturas.

Es un cambio de pensamiento. consumo masivo peor de peor calidad.


----------



## NCB (26 Jul 2018)

Freestate dijo:


> A ver, yo tengo información de primera mano. Si os lo creeis o no ya es cuenta vuestra. Puedo hablar de varios tipos de negocio.
> La tipica tienda de chinos de baratijas o cacharritos tecnologicos vive de que tienen un margen bestial, son productos que llegan a un coste bajisimo y que no pagan aranceles y luego se venden a precios de aqui. En el mejor de los casos, en el puerto se revisa 1 contenedor de cada 8 que entran (EN EL MEJOR), nunca se revisaran todos puesto que un puerto ha de ser agil y rapido, sino los barcos se van a otro. Una funda de movil o un cable usb ellos lo compran por centimos,0.10 la funda, 0,40 el cable y luego aqui lo venden por 6 pavos. Con esos margenes el esquema de muchos es hacer un pedido bestia para empezar su primer negocio, rollo 20.000 euros o 30.000 euros que luego en venta pueden ser convertidos en cuatro veces o incluso 5 su valor. Piden dinero prestado a la familia o a algun benefactor (y aqui entra el tema lavado de dinero, mafias). Con esos margenes en poquisimo tiempo saltan a otro negocio, y suma y sigue. Con credito facil con la ayuda de familiares o blanqueos varios y currando mil horas suben rapidamente. En algunos casos como tiendas de chucherias o restaurantes el blanqueo es bestia, pero eso no es algo que hayan descubierto ellos, en los restaurantes grandes y discotecas se lleva blanqueando pasta desde tiempos inmemoriales por los espanoles asi que ninguna novedad, puedes hacer lo que te salga de los cojones con el aforo del local, la unica referencia real son lo que compras, wisky, ternera, patatas, y luego puedes apuntar lo que te salga de las narices. Como demuestra un inspector que ese restaurante o discoteca no ha tenido esos dias la clientela que se pone en facturacion? Argumentando que una botella de wiski da para x cubatas y ni uno mas ni menos? O que hay muchos menus apuntados en un restaurante que los vecinos dicen que siempre esta vacio? Se queda el inspector ahi metido todo el dia durante un mes en plan secreta? Y lo de los empleados gratis es de siempre, suele estar dado de alta el dueño, el resto familia que echa una mano estando dados de alta con otro negocio, o que simplemente pasaban por alli, que van a estar currando señor inspector, es mi hija que ha venido a coger el almuerzo (este argumento es el que dio mi conocida cuando hicieron inspeccion en el restaurante de su padre)



Correcto en todo lo que dices, excepto en lo de que hacienda no puede hacer nada para controlarlo.

Sí que puede, vaya que sí puede!!

Cuando quieren te meten a inspectores de incógnito disfrazados de clientes y hacen varias pasadas para pillarte con las manos en la masa. Y si hace falta meten a la policía y te requisan todos los datos de facturación del día para comprobar las ventas.

El problema es que por algún motivo que se nos escapa, y excepto en redadas importantes como la de Gao Ping o la más reciente contra las falsificaciones en Cobo Calleja, hacienda prefiere poner en el punto de mira al pequeño empresario español.


----------



## Sanctis (26 Jul 2018)

El chino es pragmático de por sí.

Sus hijos tienen dos opciones: seguir con el negocio familiar o estudiar, pero cuidado....

Estudiar letras, psicología, publicidad, música, filología... nada. De eso nada.

Medicina, ingeniería, derecho... carreras que sean útiles y que les otorguen pasta y prestigio.

Y ellos mismos, sus hijos, ven la viabilidad o no, y sus padres también. No a todos los chavales les gusta estudiar, no todos los chavales tienen el talento, ni la madera. Incluso aprobando una carrera.

Por ejemplo conozco a un tio que se sacó la carrera de abogado. En su vida trabajó de ello y pasa de los 40. Porque su personalidad no encaja con eso. Para triunfar en la abogacía tienes que ser un puto tiburón. Los escrúpulos los envías de vacaciones a Japón como muy cerca. Tienes que ser listo y vivo, y apasionado.

El tipo no es nada de eso.

Esto no sucede en el mundo chino. El chino sabe si puede meterse o no a torear. Y si se mete va a muerte.

Tendríais que ver la abogada hija de asiáticos que conozco. Un hueso estudiando, una puta máquina que ama su oficio como a su propia vida, le da cera a cualquier pava españolita lorealista que estudia Derecho y que tiene menos madera para eso que una piedra, aunque tenga unas rodillas muy resistentes.

Los asiáticos funcionan así. Qué puede haber mejor que renunciar a mi negocio familiar? Pues ser cirujano, ser ingeniero, sacarme arquitectura o derecho, aprender hasta los 30 y ahí a montar un despacho. Puedo? Puedo hacerlo? Es para mí? Me siento a gusto estudiando? Tengo capacidad? Me llama el mundo de la informática, de la medicina, del derecho o de lo que sea? Si esto es negativo no voy a irme al McDonald's a pringar, ni me voy a sacar una carrera de mierda que no supone ningún futuro y que no va a ser mejor que lo que tienen mis padres.

En resumidas cuentas es poner sentido común, ser práctico y seguro, y apostar a un caballo que va a ganar.

Aquí la mentalidad es que mi hijo tiene que ir a la Universidad porque yo no he podido y ya está.


----------



## qbit (26 Jul 2018)

En donde vivo, hay un bazar chino que está cerrado desde antes de venir yo. Otro cerró un par de años después de venir aquí.


----------



## kenny220 (27 Jul 2018)

Detenido un chino en Barajas intentando sacar 850.000 euros e investigan su posible relación con la trama desarticulada

Así blanquea el dinero la mafia china a través de Barajas » ExtraConfidencial


----------



## Sanctis (27 Jul 2018)

Este video es imprescindible.

De hace una década. Canis españoles metiendo presión a comerciantes chinos.

Que opinais? Brazo armado sí o no?

CANIS ROBAN Y BURLAN A CHINOS EN SU TIENDA - YouTube


----------



## peterr (28 Jul 2018)

No declaran una mierda y de seguridad social del los trabajadores 3/4 de lo mismo, por lo tanto, beneficio limpio.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (28 Jul 2018)

Blanquear.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2018 at 15:00 ----------

En mi pueblo desde la crisis han cerrado muchísimas tiendas, casi no hay empleo. En ese tiempo, han abierto 3 bazares chinos. Uno de ellos lo pusieron en una construcción propiedad de un conocido. Esa construcción era mitad local para la AE del propietario y la otra para los chinos. Casi no compra nadie allí, y el año pasado le dijeron al propietario que o quitaba su local y les daba todo el edificio para ellos, o se largaban... 
Dime tú, teniendo apenas ventas... para que quieres amplicar tu local a más del doble...


----------



## liborio (28 Jul 2018)

.
Eso de:
... *Casi no compra nadie allí, y el año pasado le dijeron al propietario que o quitaba su local y les daba todo el edificio para ellos, o se largaban...
Dime tú, teniendo apenas ventas... para que quieres amplicar tu local a más del doble... *

Bueno, bueno... ¿Quién nos dice a ti a mi o a cualquiera que no lo usan como almacén para ellos mismos y para otros chinos u otras personas?
*Tan fácil como preguntar el precio del alquilar un local grande para almacenar miles y miles de productos no perecederos. *

Aquí en Madrid hay locales chinos buenos y malos.
Los malos suelen ser lo que creían que su negocio de herramientas, bricolaje y otras chorradas, más hechas para personas chinas más que para personas europeas, les iba a durar eternamente.
Ahora parece que están de transición y se dedican a la alimentación y las bebidas, pero, al igual que los restaurantes, hay que tener ojo con ellos y saber lo que te dan de comer. Parece ser que tienen un concepto de la calidad y la caducidad muy peculiar y muy "chino".
No obstante la mayor parte de la alimentación, las chucherias y los refrescos son producidos y fabricados en España.

Dejando aparte la alimentacion. Los buenos podrían ser mejores si se dedicarán a vender los productos que venden los grandes centros comerciales. Ejemplo: Lidl hace lo contrario, se dedica a vender comida y hace publicidad con continua y cambiante con pequeños lotes de productos no alimenticios.

En los locales comerciales y en los chinos, suele pasar lo mismo. Si se entra porque se necesita comprar algo, se suele salir con lo que hay o lo que nos ofrecen. No hay elección.
Sin embargo, si se da un paseo, se pueden encontrar sorpresas como:

Calcetines de _Hilo de Escocia_ a X €uros... ¡No me acuerdo de precios, mira a ver lo que valen en los demás comercios y...!

*Saludos*

*A posteriori:*
Bueno que, cuando pasabas o lo viste tú, estaba vacio, no tenia calefacción, tenía poca luz, etc.
Pues sí. Pues puede. 
Pero da por seguro que los chinos no hacen nada a lo tonto. Si estaba o está así es por algo. Su cultura milenaria les dice que que hay tiempos de vacas gordas y tiempos de vacas flacas. Tiempos buenos y malos.
Por otra parte...
- ¿Quién nos dice a nosotros que no lo usan de forma puntual?
- ¿Quien nos dice que son o seran centros de almacenamiento y distribución a otros comercios chinos y, como el futuro es cojonudo, ... *Centros de almacenamientos y distribución por regiones o por zonas de toda España*.

Ah... Se me olvidaba decirte que en el mundo hay más de 1400 Millones de Chinos y que además se mueven por todo el mundo... Y claro, de forma puntural y temporal, puede que los chinos "colaboren" entre ellos y se ayuden entre ellos ofreciendoles sitios donde dormir o vivir durante un tiempo...¡
¡*Todo lo que puedan hacer y pensar los españoles sumado a lo que puedan pensar y hacer los chinos*!

.


----------



## dedalus (28 Jul 2018)

En los megachinos hechos con naves no hay calefacción, ni aire acondicionado, ni islas de cajas, ni mostradores de carpintería, ni mucha luz, ni productos caros donde la gente se mira lo que valen y acaban comprándoselos por internet. Sólo hay productos en estanterías y gente que los coloca.

Lo que realmente me parece extraño es que aguanten las grandes superficies convencionales con los gastos de energía y personal que tienen.


----------



## enladrillador (28 Jul 2018)

El gobierno chino les financia si no son rentables.

China es la mayor puta mafia de este planeta, y nadie les tose, espero que no me esten leyendo.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Jul 2018)

El mayor falsificador de divisas es CHINA.

Estos locales se compran con dinero del PCCh, y mandan a un chino de una provincia con su familia a regentarlo, le pagan un sueldo desde China, y blanquean billones de USD al año entre todos los lavaderos que tienen montados por el mundo, y esto lo sabe la FED, el BCE y su pta madre, y se callan porque les conviene......... no se pueden permitir un pais con 1600 mill de chinos muriendose de hambre, China no produce para alimentar a semejante masa humana ni de coña ni para dar trabajo a 1600 millones.

Se está falsificando pasta a mares, en EEUU, Europa, Japon y China. Lo recaudado por impuestos no cubre ni de coña el brutal gasto publico mundial.

Si se cortase esto, en 3 años habría un paro mundial del 70%, y matanzas por hambre brutal.

Es la superpoblación.


----------



## Enterao (31 Jul 2018)

Corrupción: Denuncié que mi banco blanqueaba dinero a los chinos y me han destrozado la vida


MAR URIARTE, ABOGADA Y EXTRABAJADORA DE BANTIERRA
"Denuncié que mi banco blanqueaba dinero a los chinos y me han destrozado la vida"
La denunciante ha sufrido diversos ataques dentro de la empresa y ha estado dos años de baja por depresión. Toda la cúpula del banco está siendo investigada


----------



## wilfredo15 (1 Ago 2018)

Los negociantes de origen chino, son por lo general bien organizados y se adaptan rápido a la economía de cualquier país, son buenos inversores, se ayudan entre ellos mismos, generando un clima de confianza a la hora de manejar su dinero.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (1 Ago 2018)

Yo entiendo que son organizaciones jerárquicas, donde la misma organización controla verticalmente desde la importación del producto de origen (la alimentación en muchos casos la compran a hipermercados directamente) a la financiación del negocio. Todo se basa en fraude fiscal, aduanero y mucho mucho dinero negro que financia al contado este tipo de comercios (esta gente no se casa ni con dios, alquileres de 1 año por anticipado en cash y pagando todo a tocateja, alquileres de pisos incluidos). Una vez que el negocio funciona y consigues devolver el préstamo, empieza la escalada como otro miembro mas de la organización para ser "soporte" de nuevos ciudadanos. Si te sales

Recuerdo que cuando vivía en Madrid, me llamaba la atención que en los 3 comercios chinos en mi calle, en apenas 200m a la redonda, con cierta periodicidad mensual se veía a un tipo de traje acompañado de otro mas joven, que se bajaban de un Cayenne negro y se pasaba por las tiendas a realizar una breve visita antes de reemprender su marcha.

Son una sociedad curiosa, no son problemáticos y son bastante endogamicos, tienen arraigada la cultura del trabajo y del sacrificio. Pero una vez que adquieren un status social, se tornan en perfectos occidentales. Las tías visten ropa cara y se vuelven hiperpresumidas, los tipos se chiflan por coches como Mercedes o VW y con las putas y el juego...


----------



## yukito (1 Ago 2018)

liborio dijo:


> .
> Hay un libro que aclara muchas cosas sobre los chinos:
> 
> ¿*Adonde van los chinos cuando mueren*?
> ...



Muy buen libro da a conocer la situación de España con los inmigrantes.


----------



## Sharking (2 Ago 2018)

Tal vez blanquean, el problema es como se ceden estas cosas.


----------



## tiraacascalá (2 Ago 2018)

Y sin mencionar aliexpress, que compras todo a la mitad de precio que en el Chino, compras en origen y te saltas a todos.


----------



## pikoleto (2 Ago 2018)

Un aporte, os lo comento porque a mi me lo han ofrecido.

El negocio de los chinos, esos megabazares a los que no va ni Dios, y que no entiendes como salen los numeros es la obtencion de papeles.
Aparte del negocio en si, normalmente ruinoso, pero que no deja de ser un daño colateral, la verdadera fuente de ingresos esta en la contratacion de personal chino, normalmente sin sueldo, por el que se les cobra un canon, unos cuantos miles de euros, por un contrato de seis meses, cotizando a la SS.
Una vez finalizado el contrato, ya son trabajadores de pleno derecho, con su paguita, y su entrada en el sistema europeo, otra hornada de papeles y a cobrar de la proteccion pública.

Ahi esta el verdadero negocio, y por eso necesitan esa gran superficie, para acreditar que necesitan el personal, no puedes contratar 50 trabajadores para un local de 20 metros.
Encima, si el inmigrante paga mas, ni siquiera hace falta que vaya al puesto de trabajo, supongo que lo hacen ellos mismos en negro y asi todavia ganan más, o meten cualquier esclavo.
Asi si que salen los numeros, y puedes comprar un Tesla, o dos, y como todo es en negro, el problema ahora es reflotar la pasta, pero casulamente tienes un local en que puedes facturar por caja lo que quieras, ya que nadie guarda el ticket de los chinos, asi que.... ya sabeis. 
Es mi experiencia, yo no me preste, pero me ofrecieron este negocio, y no hace mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## lucky (2 Ago 2018)

A mí me contó una historia una persona que trabajaba en el INEM que no sé si será verdad de un chino que vino y se apuntó al paro y al día siguiente volvió para desapuntarse, en plan cómo que a su familia (o su cultura) eso le parecía deshonroso..

Así que no creo que los chinos sean inmigración de "paguitas" como algunos están comentando por aquí.

puede que sus negocios no sean del todo legal pero desde luego son unos currantes y no dan problemas, yo los prefiero antes que otra inmigración de paguitas como los marroquíes por ejemplo.


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (2 Ago 2018)

Edito + 10 caracteres.


----------



## Futuroscuro (2 Ago 2018)

lucky dijo:


> A mí me contó una historia una persona que trabajaba en el INEM que no sé si será verdad de un chino que vino y se apuntó al paro y al día siguiente volvió para desapuntarse, en plan cómo que a su familia (o su cultura) eso le parecía deshonroso..
> 
> Así que no creo que los chinos sean inmigración de "paguitas" como algunos están comentando por aquí.
> 
> puede que sus negocios no sean del todo legal pero desde luego son unos currantes y no dan problemas, yo los prefiero antes que otra inmigración de paguitas como los marroquíes por ejemplo.



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, seguro que algo negativo sí que es para nosotros porque los chinos, igual que el resto de la humanidad, no son trigo limpio, pero dentro de lo malo son lo mejor que puede venir al país. 

Además hay que añadirle que viendo como va el asunto es mejor llevarse bien con los chinos, son los próximos amos de este lodazal de mundo, siempre intentando mantener algún nivel de soberanía (sí, yo también me río de esto). De hecho, me alejaría todo lo posible de la Unión Europea y empezaría a estrechar lazos con los chinos.


----------



## qbit (2 Ago 2018)

"No dan problemas", "es de lo mejor que puede venir aquí", etc.

Pero qué gilipollas sois. Son los nuevos judíos y váis a ser sus próximos esclavos cuando se apoderen del país.


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (2 Ago 2018)

De qué van a vivir, pues de vender chinadas.


----------



## Futuroscuro (2 Ago 2018)

qbit dijo:


> "No dan problemas", "es de lo mejor que puede venir aquí", etc.
> 
> Pero qué gilipollas sois. Son los nuevos judíos y váis a ser sus próximos esclavos cuando se apoderen del país.



Quizá no sepas leer, o leyendo no lo comprendas, yo digo que es lo mejor comparado con los afromoros, pero que nos hagan sus esclavos es ya por nuestra culpa por regalarles nuestra soberanía al primero que venga y la exija.


----------



## +18 (3 Ago 2018)

A ver, todos hablais de blanqueo de dinero pero para eso tiene que haber una actividad que genere el dinero negro. 
¿Que actividad es esa?


----------



## Forchetto (4 Ago 2018)

+18 dijo:


> A ver, todos hablais de blanqueo de dinero pero para eso tiene que haber una actividad que genere el dinero negro.
> ¿Que actividad es esa?



Montones de cosas, fabricar productos falsos es solo una de ellas. Sólo hace unos días:

Desmanteladas en Valencia dos fábricas clandestinas de pilas falsas que imitaban baterías de primera calidad


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Ago 2018)

Forchetto dijo:


> Montones de cosas, fabricar productos falsos es solo una de ellas. Sólo hace unos días:
> 
> Desmanteladas en Valencia dos fábricas clandestinas de pilas falsas que imitaban baterías de primera calidad



Casi todas las drogas de diseño, los componentes base, se fabrican en Corea del norte. Los chinos los mueven en Europa. España es la puerta de entrada.

de cada 10 dolares falsos, nueve se imprimen en Asia.

La principal entrada de tabaco de contrabando de Europa es el puerto de Barcelona, la mayor parte la organizan chinos.

En China el juego es ilegal, pero hay apuestas clandestinas y por internet, muchas se gestionan aquí.

Sigo?

El tabaco de contrabando chino tiene más nicotina

Kim Jong-un Breaking Bad: The Secret World of North Korean Meth

North Korea's Huge Role In Global Meth Trade Revealed In Insane Criminal Case - Business Insider

Desmantelado un local de juego clandestino en Palma donde se organizaban timbas de Mahjong | España | EL PAÍS

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/12/11/quality-fake-supernotes-found-seoul-fan-suspicions-north-korea/


----------



## Knausgård (5 Ago 2018)

liborio dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> En fin... *Que comprar unos pantalones chinos es criminal.*
> ...



De todas las demencias que llevo leídas en este foro, esta es de las mejores


----------



## liborio (5 Ago 2018)

_Iniciado por: _ *Knausgård* 
...
De todas las demencias que llevo leídas en este foro, esta es de las mejores 
___________________________________________________________________

Vaya... ¡Qué piropos tan clásicos y españoles usas, eres un español único!
Se nota que eres una persona selectiva y usas los trozos de texto que te interesan y convienen. Creo que fue Arquimidex quien dijo eso de: *Dadme un punto de apoyo, texto, y moverse el mundo, joderé a todo el mundo.*

- ¿Cuántos años tienes. Cuánto mides. Cuánto pesas?
- ¿Eres china o chino de la china... catapun chin chin, Catapon chin chon, de la era de la era del Japón... chinpon...!

- Anda deja el ordenador y sal a la calle a ver los españoles barrigones al estilo Buda, que sostienen y tal vez aprecien su barriga con el cinturón puesto en sus bajos y mal diseñados pantalones chinos.
Naturalmente, respeto a las personas que lo hacen. cada persona es como es. A lo mejor hay personas que consideran que su barriga es su tesoro. al igual que otros cantan: ¡*Es mi barco mi tesoro...*

En fin.*.. ¡Qué gracias...! Pobrecito de mí... Solo me queda esperar un milagro tuyo y una solución real y útil para mi y para las demás personas de burbuja.*

PD.
Eres alta y delgada como tu madre...
Eres ........................ como tu padre...
Bendita es la rama que al árbol sale...


*A posteriori:*

¿*Qué culpa tengo y muchas otras personas de que los pantalones "bajos", de vestir o vaqueros, sean conocidos como pantalones de tipo o estilo chino. O simplemente pantalones chinos *?

.


----------



## Dr_Miller (14 Ago 2018)

No sé el otro día entré a una tienda de chinos de ropa y una china con cuerpo teen caucásico y de cara actractivo me entraron ganas de meterle un pepinazo en todo el ojal gracias


----------



## Alvaro_c (15 Ago 2018)

Viven basicamente de nuestra ignorancia, la racanería, y por qué muchos comercios tradicionales ya han desaparecido y no quedan más opciones. Comprar en un chino es regalar tu dinero a los chinos.


----------



## Max Aub (17 Ago 2018)

Las chinitas de vagina estrecha son las unicas mujeres que me follo.

Viva mi ojete!


----------



## torio (20 Ago 2018)

Bueno, la cosa no están compleja como algunos lo plantean.

Yo diferencio al chino que vende principalmente bebidas y chucherías y puede que algo de pan o la típica cosa que vas al chino porque se te olvidó comprarla en el súper o es domingo y el súper está cerrado.

Ese tipo de chino de comestibles es rentable sí o sí y no hay nada de misterioso, de hecho venden comestibles comprados evidentemente en España a distribuidores normales y corrientes o ellos si ven alguna oferta, pues van y cargan el coche o la furgoneta y la venden en la tienda.

Después está el chino que vende baratijas. Ahí está claro que compran a otros chinos situados en polígonos industriales. Según dicen las malas lenguas (no lo digo yo) lo que hacen los chinos es llenar un container marítimo con productos de un valor X, pero cuando ese container marítimo llega a España, se declara como si el container estuviese lleno de productos de un valor mucho menor del real. Con lo que pagan muchos menos impuestos aduaneros e IVA. 

Esta actividad de importar X y declarar Z, genera evidentemente un mercado negro sí o sí, que evidentemente genera mucho dinero negro. 

Como la mercancía X no existe de cara a hacienda pero la Z sí (de mucho menos valor que la X) de cara a hacienda el chino declarará muchos menos impuestos, ya que tiene facturas de los productos Z comprados al mayorista, aunque en realidad a vendido productos X y me temo que además de vender productos X en vez de Z, al producto X le mete un 21% de IVA que evidentemente no puede declarar, así que la ganancia aumenta. 

Si a esto le sumamos que ellos vende productos X a precio de coste chino, es decir que si un paraguas barato le cuesta 50 céntimos y lo vende a tres euros, pues imaginaros la pasta que puede ganar un chino con un container marítimo lleno de paraguas.

Los mayoristas tengo mis sospechas que trabajan para el gobierno chino y su margen de beneficio es ninguno. Básicamente porque sería un intermediario que haría subir el precio de los productos chinos y eso generaría a su vez una bajada en las ventas y en la competitividad de los productos chinos que a China no le interesa, porque ellos viven principalmente de la exportación de sus productos, con lo que cualquier cosa que dificulte esa exportación será eliminada sea lo que sea y al coste que sea, mientras esté bajo el control de la República Popular de China.

Por supuesto habrá chinos que vendan baratijas que son perfectamente rentables y casi que no creo que lo gordo esté en los chinos de barrio, lo gordo tiene que estar en los mayoristas, que ahí seguro que tienen un precio para los gitanos del rastro y otro para los chinos y las facturas sospecho que tampoco deben de ser iguales.

Aquí la cuestión es que los chinos han comprado mucha deuda española y si no les dejamos que hagan sus "negocios", lo que puede ocurrir es que los chinos quieran su pasta y nos devuelvan los bonos del estado, que pueden ser como unos cuantos decenas de miles de millones de euros que tal y como está el panorama económico del país, supondría un palo o la quiebra y sí, los chinos ni son tontos ni dan puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Duffmannn (21 Ago 2018)

Mr Gunderson dijo:


> Todo correcto.
> 
> Sólo añadir que en Madrid en una torre cerca de Colón (es decir, buena zona), se instaló el ICBC (Industrial & Commercial Bank of China), ahora ya no está allí, estuvo por medio en todo el lío de Gao Ping.
> 
> Lógicamente tienen su propio sistema financiero, para no dar cuentas a nadie más que a su Gobierno, que por supuesto está interesado en fomentar la influencia china en sectores de actividad y mercados extranjeros. ¿cuántos chinos van a pedir un préstamo al Santander para montar su negocio?



El primer banco chino que abrió en España confirmando lo que todos sabemos en este hilo:

La Audiencia Nacional imputa a ICBC por participar en el blanqueo llevado a cabo en su sede en España

*La Audiencia Nacional imputa a ICBC por participar en el blanqueo llevado a cabo en su sede en España*

*La entidad, tal y como adelantó ABC en 2016, la sede en España obtenía «beneficios sobre todo en exportaciones e importaciones fraudulentas con China»*

*La Audiencia Nacional ha confirmado en un auto que «la línea de negocio casi exclusiva» de la sede madrileña del Banco Industrial y Comercial de China (ICBC) se basaba en ser un instrumento de blanqueo de las ganancias ilícitas obtenidas por grupos criminales. La entidad, tal y como adelantó ABC, obtenía «beneficios sobre todo en exportaciones e importaciones fraudulentas con China y en la economía sumergida dentro del mercado nacional».*

El juez Ismael Moreno acuerda ahora dirigir el procedimiento contra ICBC como persona jurídica por su presunta participación «en un delito continuado de blanqueo de capitales» tipificado en el Código Penal. La resolución dictaminada por el juez ya se ha notificado a le entidad a través de Comisión Rogatoria a Luxemburgo y de Eurojust.

El magistrado explica en su resolución que, además de los siete directivos de la entidad que figuran ya como investigados, la responsabilidad penal debe trascender a la entidad ICBC en tanto tuvo un conocimiento puntual sobre la forma que operaba ICBC España. La sucursal en España procedía como banco de blanqueo para captar dinero efectivo de grupos criminales a los que *se les facilitaba toda la operativa bancaria para «ocultar, encubrir, transformar en otros productos, como préstamos a clientes en otros países y transferir mayoritariamente a China».*

El director general de la sucursal en Madrid, Wei Liu; su adjunta, Xiuzhen Wang; el director general del ICBC Europa, Liu Wang, y otros cuatro directivos favorecieron, según el fiscal, ingentes transferencias entre 2011 y 2014 por 90 millones de euros. Sin embargo, el magistrado considera que debe procederse también contra la entidad en tanto que los directores que trabajaban en Madrid actuaron «en el marco de los poderes concedidos por ICBC Luxembourg» y en beneficio de la matriz.

La sede en España buscaba captar el máximo de depósitos en efectivo de clientes -que en su mayoría se dedicaban a actividades de economía sumergida-. A través de esta operativa se aumentó la opacidad de sus fondos con el fraccionamientos de los abonos que realizaban y el uso de cuentas internas del banco. También se usaba documentación falsa, facturaciones simuladas y se efectuaban transferencias masivas a China.
Colaboración con organizaciones criminales

Moreno describe las operaciones llevadas a cabo por este banco chino desde 2011 a 2014 con varios grupos criminales investigados por la justicia como los denominados «Emperador» y «Snake». El juez constata que durante este tiempo, el banco no realizó ninguna actividad de operación de préstamo o concesión de hipotecas.

El magistrado también detalla que los servicios de blanqueo ofrecidos por ICBC al grupo «Snake», las transferencias internacionales enviadas por este grupo a través del contrato de corresponsalía de Caixabank, así como otro tipo de conductas por las que el banco rechazaba cualquier medida de control del origen de los fondos que depositaban de forma masiva sus clientes.

Según el estudio de las cuentas, Caixabank «se prestó a realizar para el grupo 'Sneake' desde diferentes sucursales imposiciones en efectivo que durante los cuatro años investigados han superado la cifra de 60 millones de euros

Según el juez, la entidad cooperó como banco de blanqueo de forma consciente y promovida «por su afán de acaparar en los primeros años de actividad el máximo volumen de efectivo de los grupos criminales a los que servía en aquellas fechas».

La investigación ha revelado el papel ejercido por la entidad ICBC España, con sede en Luxemburgo, y abrió su primera sede en España a finales de 2010.


----------



## vpsn (21 Ago 2018)

De vender contratos de trabajo a sudamericanos y del blanqueo de capitales. Principalmente.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 05:14 ----------




torio dijo:


> Bueno, la cosa no están compleja como algunos lo plantean.
> 
> Yo diferencio al chino que vende principalmente bebidas y chucherías y puede que algo de pan o la típica cosa que vas al chino porque se te olvidó comprarla en el súper o es domingo y el súper está cerrado.
> 
> ...



Claro, vendiendo paraguas a 2 euros se puede mantener un piso y toda una familia y el alquiler o compra del local.


----------



## ferengi (21 Ago 2018)

Alvaro_c dijo:


> Viven basicamente de nuestra ignorancia, la racanería, y por qué muchos comercios tradicionales ya han desaparecido y no quedan más opciones. Comprar en un chino es regalar tu dinero a los chinos.



yo creo que viven de la mentalidade "pobre pero señorito" que tenemos muchso españoles...hacen mas horas que un reloj, fines de semana en la tienda hasta las tantas etc...y tampoco es que les llegue para lujos. pero vamos..dile a Manolo el de la tienda que abra un sabado por la tarde, oye que el tiene su derecho a descansar...y aunque sea cuando mas clientes hay , el no va a renunciar a echar un partidas a las cartas con los amigotes..mejor abrir la tienda cuando no hay nadie porque esta todos trabajando no? ah y de vender barato ni de coña..eh...

en fin algunos se piensan que abrir un negocio es esperar a que los clientes venga a tu caja... sin hacer el huevo...luego se quejaran de que ellos tambien tiene sus derechos y yo lo mios a ir a una tienda que conozco.. y que conozco porque mientras tu cerrabas la tuya.. ellos abrian y atendian mis necesidades...


----------



## CobraSensei (23 Ago 2018)

> Supongo que con muchos restaurantes chinos igual, muchos están vacios y sobreviven.



Estos si sacan dinero... solo he visto uno cerrar y a los dos dias el local ya estaba ocupado por otra cosa, con lo que uspongo que pagarian mas de alquiler los nuevos y ya...

Los chinos de toda la vida andan un poco en declive pero sigue yendo gente... ahora son los wok buffet libre y los wok para llevar.


----------



## Kholl (23 Ago 2018)

Refrán antiquísimo:
"El que compra Chino, compra dos veces"


----------



## Azote87 (6 Sep 2018)

El estado chino protege a sus ciudadanos y les brinda apoyo para triunfar donde van ... esto no es occidente


----------



## Jaro (6 Sep 2018)

*Intereses particulares o Guerra Economica*

Pues no sabría decirte si se trata del capitalismo en sí y que hay grandes empresas chinas que se aprovechan de la flexibilidad de otros países extranjeros muy manipulables, o si se trata de la guerra económica mundial y que el estado chino está detrás de esto negociando con los otros países.

Que también podrían ser las dos cosas, intereses capitalistas de algunos inversores que usan el estado chino para sus gestiones y tratos.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Sep 2018)

Viven de aprovisionar material a los manteros, sus esclavos personales.


----------



## JoeSatriani (12 Sep 2018)

Freestate dijo:


> A ver, yo tengo información de primera mano. Si os lo creeis o no ya es cuenta vuestra. Puedo hablar de varios tipos de negocio.
> La tipica tienda de chinos de baratijas o cacharritos tecnologicos vive de que tienen un margen bestial, son productos que llegan a un coste bajisimo y que no pagan aranceles y luego se venden a precios de aqui. En el mejor de los casos, en el puerto se revisa 1 contenedor de cada 8 que entran (EN EL MEJOR), nunca se revisaran todos puesto que un puerto ha de ser agil y rapido, sino los barcos se van a otro. Una funda de movil o un cable usb ellos lo compran por centimos,0.10 la funda, 0,40 el cable y luego aqui lo venden por 6 pavos. Con esos margenes el esquema de muchos es hacer un pedido bestia para empezar su primer negocio, rollo 20.000 euros o 30.000 euros que luego en venta pueden ser convertidos en cuatro veces o incluso 5 su valor. Piden dinero prestado a la familia o a algun benefactor (y aqui entra el tema lavado de dinero, mafias). Con esos margenes en poquisimo tiempo saltan a otro negocio, y suma y sigue. Con credito facil con la ayuda de familiares o blanqueos varios y currando mil horas suben rapidamente. En algunos casos como tiendas de chucherias o restaurantes el blanqueo es bestia, pero eso no es algo que hayan descubierto ellos, en los restaurantes grandes y discotecas se lleva blanqueando pasta desde tiempos inmemoriales por los espanoles asi que ninguna novedad, puedes hacer lo que te salga de los cojones con el aforo del local, la unica referencia real son lo que compras, wisky, ternera, patatas, y luego puedes apuntar lo que te salga de las narices. Como demuestra un inspector que ese restaurante o discoteca no ha tenido esos dias la clientela que se pone en facturacion? Argumentando que una botella de wiski da para x cubatas y ni uno mas ni menos? O que hay muchos menus apuntados en un restaurante que los vecinos dicen que siempre esta vacio? Se queda el inspector ahi metido todo el dia durante un mes en plan secreta? Y lo de los empleados gratis es de siempre, suele estar dado de alta el dueño, el resto familia que echa una mano estando dados de alta con otro negocio, o que simplemente pasaban por alli, que van a estar currando señor inspector, es mi hija que ha venido a coger el almuerzo (este argumento es el que dio mi conocida cuando hicieron inspeccion en el restaurante de su padre)



Lo de es mi hija ha venido a por el almuerzo los cojones, 


Hace años si, un inspector ahora te mira primero y hasta graba si tu hija esta haciendo labor de camarera cocinera y te lo puede corroborar, mismamente pidiéndote la cuenta cosa que no puede hacer.


Me han dicho por ahí que han visto a gente que por edad no puede hacer nada de eso y lo hacen., en locales de venta al publico, seguro que os suena Simplemente porque se les permite, a los que se les va a joder es al minorista o pyme de aquí.

Cuantos antros de esta gente que ni limpian el puto polva hay abiertos?, abre tu un local y te piden que cambies no se que muro al gradiente x para que no moleste el humo o cualquier historia para que pases por caja o que no abras.

Son trabajadores? claro que lo son. Pero no es que sean mas listos , eso jamas lo comprare, lo que se les deja es hacer.


Ahora vayase usted a su país a mercadear, son como 15 veces mas restrictivos con los negocios de fuera.

Por que se creen ustedes que el Trumperasss se ha puesto como se ha puesto? lógico no te jode.


Para el que no lo sepa, son funcionales y pragmáticos como el que mas y siempre hay un finznciero por supuesto, van por zonas, pongo aquí 5 locales en este barrio estratégicamente, ¿me funciona uno? logro conseguido cierro los otros cuatro de mientras hago mis lavados centrifugados.


Siuiente paso, voy a otro barrio y abro 10 locales en otros sitios, al cabo de un tiempo¿ funcionan 3? pues lo mismo.


Y asi. Tranquilos por los que cierran y suman perdidas, esta todo controlado al milímetro. 


Claro que también tenemos aquí un sistema que intenta ayudar al emprendedor de puta madre, ni siquiera esta practica se les ocurre.


----------



## jargdovz (13 Sep 2018)

Tengo una peluquería y hace un año abrió una china otra en el local de al lado.
Allí no entra ni Dios, y lleva ya un año. Debe blanquear porque es insostenible tener eso abierto y que pasen los días sin entrar nadie.


----------



## Futuroscuro (13 Sep 2018)

jargdovz dijo:


> Tengo una peluquería y hace un año abrió una china otra en el local de al lado.
> Allí no entra ni Dios, y lleva ya un año. Debe blanquear porque es insostenible tener eso abierto y que pasen los días sin entrar nadie.



¿No has pensado en poner denuncia en la Agencia Tributaria, o incluso en la Policía Nacional?


----------



## Leyla (15 Sep 2018)

Papadelta dijo:


> Alguien ha visto alguna vez a un chino en coche?



si, muchas y siempre con cochazos, audis, bmw y mercedes sino porches.

Donde trabajaba antes había un polígono de empresas y el 99% eran de chinos, mayoristas que es donde van luego las tiendas del todo a 100 a comprar. Siempre estaba lleno de chinos y todos iban con Porche Cayenne, eso si, conducen como el culo (super lentos). Zona: Gorg - Badalona


----------



## Macpherson (15 Sep 2018)

No cierran nunca.


----------



## spala (18 Sep 2018)

al lado de mi casa hay un restaurante chino siempre vacio, lleva años y paños abierto, no entran ni las moscas,


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (8 Oct 2018)

Vidtorico dijo:


> Corre "el rumor" de que trafican con cocaína ,en muchos locales...



Lo he escuchado mucho. Si me lo afirmas no te lo negaría :gap:


----------



## Pinfloy (8 Oct 2018)

Vidtorico dijo:


> Corre "el rumor" de que trafican con cocaína ,en muchos locales...



Ah si, donde?

Es simplemente curiosidad


----------



## jefe de la oposición (8 Oct 2018)

Leyla dijo:


> si, muchas y siempre con cochazos, audis, bmw y mercedes sino porches.
> 
> Donde trabajaba antes había un polígono de empresas y el 99% eran de chinos, mayoristas que es donde van luego las tiendas del todo a 100 a comprar. Siempre estaba lleno de chinos y todos iban con Porche Cayenne, eso si, conducen como el culo (super lentos). Zona: Gorg - Badalona



al lado de mi casa han abierto en cuestión de 2 meses 2 de esos almacenes mayoristas, y hay 2 clases:

La jefatura, generalmente bien vestidos incluso trajeados, y con BMW X6, Cayenne o Tiguan. Iphones, llamadas de teléfono interminables y continuas... clasico tio de negocios

Los currelas... parecen sacados de un manicomio y metidos allí a la fuerza, pintas raras, mal vestidos, fumando como cosacos, con cara de derroridos, uno de ellos incluso en sus descansos camina necio por el arcén mirando al suelo entre el trafico. Diría que hasta viven en condiciones de semiesclavitud de L a D. Al terminar se piran andando con su mochila hasta el día siguiente


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (8 Oct 2018)

A mí recientemente, el propietario de unos chinos (que era chino) que conocía, me dijo si quería trabajar en su tienda un par de días por semana. ¿Sabéis cuánto me ofrecía? ¡¡¡25 euros por 10 horas de trabajo!!! Os lo juro. Le dije que ya me lo pensaría. Evidentemente no volví a contactar con él.


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2018)

Por los coches no os dejéis engañar.
A los chinos les gusta mucho aparentar entre ellos y se entrampan. No digo que muchos no se forren con mierdas ilegales. Pero otros se entrampan para aparentar y no con el banco de aquí.


----------

